

Massive parallel - atomic consistent isolated durable - kephra
http://kephra.de/blog/MP-ACID.html

======
kephra
This idea is based on Secondlife. But I think a reliable grid could be used
for more than massive multi player games. Several terms come from Secondlife,
but there are some differences in my concept, when it comes to region, yield
and commit.

~~~
tom_b
You should check out Lamport's Paxos and logical clock/timestamps for
background. Maybe Google's chubby paper and the Apache Zookeeper stuff as
well.

~~~
m0th87
All seminal works in distributed systems, but as far as I can tell, there's
little overlap with what OP is proposing.

It's a pretty cool architecture, but the major drawback is that you're making
events quite expensive with ACID guarantees.

The more expensive events are, the less you can rely on them as a
communication primitive. What if I want to submit a logging or tracing event?
I don't really need ACID guarantees in that context, and it's a heavy burden
on the system.

It might be nice if events had optional tags that defined what sort of
policies to enact on them. One could say, "I don't need ACID guarantees on
me."

~~~
tom_b
The overlap point for me (and I'm too quick because these papers and tools
have been knocking around in my head lately) is once you mention what happens
in a fatal server crash and you've listed durability as a requirement, we've
stepped into the topics those sources cover.

I like the idea of tagged events - flagging events so that your event queue
package could handle the heavy lifting on how strongly to enforce ACID
guarantees by event seems like the kind of feature that would make for happy
hacking in distributed systems.

